# swfdec-plugin + seamonkey=no youtube sound



## sasha-fbsd (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,

I am working on a freebsd 7.2 system. I have installed seamonkey and swfdec-plugin. I can play google youtube, the picture is great, but there is no sound.

What else can I do?

Thank you,

Sasha


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 24, 2009)

a... enable sound (if not already. Can you use other sound apps?)
b... install /gnash/, test it
(Not saying that will enable sound, but something maybe to try)


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Sep 24, 2009)

*sound works otherwise*

The sound works well otherwise. Here is my kldstat


```
(su-root@ibm-bsd)~ $: kldstat 
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   16 0xc0400000 9fab28   kernel
 2    1 0xc0dfb000 6fa8     snd_ich.ko
 3    2 0xc0e02000 4a64c    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc0e4d000 6a45c    acpi.ko
 5    1 0xc4811000 22000    linux.ko
 6    1 0xc4883000 2000     star_saver.ko
 7    1 0xc4915000 9000     i915.ko
 8    1 0xc491e000 13000    drm.ko
```

I had bad exprience with gnash in earlier FreeBSD release. Youtube would simply show a grainy background - no sound, no picture. Here I am actually getting a clear video, just no sound. Is there anything I need to enable perhaps?

Tx,
Sasha


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Sep 24, 2009)

*no gnash*



			
				jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> a... enable sound (if not already. Can you use other sound apps?)
> b... install /gnash/, test it
> (Not saying that will enable sound, but something maybe to try)



I did try to pkg_add gnash, but encountered dependency conflict with respect to the boost package. So, no go for gnash. I did not wish to break my KDE setup.

Any other options? Sasha


----------



## Nicholas (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you tried www/linux-*flashplugin port?


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Sep 25, 2009)

*tried linux-flashplugin9 too,...no success*

Privet, Nicholas

Yes, I did try to install from ports...see below


```
(su-root@ibm-bsd)~ $: cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9
(su-root@ibm-bsd)/usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9 $: make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> install_flash_player_9.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r159.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/current/9/[/url].
fetch: [url]http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/current/9/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz:[/url] size mismatch: expected 3057882, actual 3057910
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r159/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r159/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r159 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9.
```
No luck here either.

What solution did you get? Is your video and youtube working, including sound?

Tx, Sasha


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

The plugin is at version 9.0r246. Update your ports tree.


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Sep 25, 2009)

*is package method only ok?*

Yes, that was my next move. Except I am trying to use packages only to avoid problems, by mixing ports and packages. Can I solve this situation with packages alone?

Do I absolutely NEED to update the ports tree, to get sound on YouTube?

Anyone?

Really appreciate your help. Sasha


----------



## Nicholas (Sep 26, 2009)

You don't need to update the tree, if you use packages only.
But, i don't know if there's solution without building from ports 
Packages < Ports ;-)


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Sep 27, 2009)

*port tree is being updated ...*

Hey, Guys

You are right, I realized it. 

'packages<ports' - very clever, Nicholas! 

'Portmanager -u' is underway as I speak. I think it will take some time for this to finish......

Will report when it's done.

Thank you,

Sasha


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Sep 27, 2009)

*I didn't forget ...*

In case some of you are wondering, ...I did update the ports tree first > portsnap fetch extract ..
and now I am updating the installed ports > portmanager -u

It is taking quite a bit of time. Still at 62% complete, started about 20 hours ago. Of course I am not always at the console, and many times I need to respond to options queries and hit Enter.
Let's wait and see. Sasha


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Oct 8, 2009)

*linux-flashplugin9 installed*

Hello, I am back

The entire ports tree is now updated. All installed ports are current. Following your advice I have installed linux-flashplugin9...


```
(su-root@ibm-bsd)~ $: pkg_info | grep flashplugin
linux-flashplugin-9.0r246 Adobe Flash Player NPAPI Plugin
```
My Seamonkey still has no audio when viewing YouTube videos, but the video is good quality. W
hat am I leaving out?

Appreciate any hints and leads.

S.


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Oct 9, 2009)

*strange video stuff happening*

Hello,

Since I installed linux-flashplugin9, the youtube video can no longer be viewed. It shows a black background and that's it. But If I click on the thumb size video frame on the right upper corner of the page, then I can play the video. It is now not a good quality picture.

I have deinstalled flashplugin and rebooted. Deinstalled and reinstalled (from ports) swfdec-plugin. Same results - no video either.
What is happening, anyone knows?

I admit, I have no clue as to how to proceed. Despite me looking at many threads ....Help.

Tx, Sasha


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Oct 12, 2009)

*back to square one?*

I have deinstalled all the plugins. Then I followed the Handbook step for step. When it came to checking the Firefox aboutlugins, there was problem: no java plugins were reported.

Anyone experienced similar situation?

And yes, I did try 


```
# ln -s /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so \
  /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
```

It returned: 'file exists'


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Oct 12, 2009)

*another step forward*

Hello,

Following a post in these forums I did this:


```
(su-root@ibm-bsd)~ $: pkg_delete diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02
```

and this after that:

```
ln -s /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins
```

Now Firefox 3 shows Java plugins enabled. The Youtube videos are now good quality, but STILL NO SOUND.

The Hunt Continues....


----------



## noobster (Oct 12, 2009)

Once I had a mismatch between linux_base and flashplugin, which resulted in my sound not working. So make sure that if you're using, for example, linux_base-f10 that you install linux-f10-flashplugin10 (and not linux-flashplugin9).


----------



## sasha-fbsd (Oct 13, 2009)

*solved, finally!*

Following the Handbook's instructions, I got sound finally on while viewing youtube videos. 
I had to deinstall swfdec-plugins port, replaced by npwrapper Shockwave Flash.

Thank you all for your patience and help.

Sasha


----------



## ericbsd (Jul 3, 2010)

to have sound whit swfdec-plugins you need to install the right gstreamer plugin.


----------

